# My wife asked if we can get a dog



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

And this amazingly animated short film has me leaning toward saying Yes.






But if we get a dog now it'll have to be a fairly small breed. Smallish-medium would be ok. There's no dog-run here, but all along the wall that goes all the way around the complex is a pretty wide strip of ground dotted with trees with a shrub here and there. It isn't grassy, so picking up its waste would be easy. Most people here walk their dogs on the lawns, but kids play all over there and you can't pick up dog urine. A lot of these people don't pick up anything at all. It's disgusting. A few people have been evicted for just letting their dogs out to run around crapping and peeing wherever. 

Anyway, maybe we'll wait till we get a house but we're gonna start looking at some pretty soon. We'll check at the animal shelter first.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 11, 2021)

Awwwww, I wish we could have a puppy too.  Too many allergies to survive having a cat or pup.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Awwwww, I wish we could have a puppy too.  Too many allergies to survive having a cat or pup.


I think Paxton would love to have a dog for a pal when he visits, so I'm gonna look for one that is fun but calm, or easy to calm. And it has to be one that doesn't require professional grooming. Dog groomers here are hecka expensive.

Recommendations are welcome.


----------



## Jules (Jul 11, 2021)

Bet with your skills you could groom a dog yourself.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Jules said:


> Bet with your skills you could groom a dog yourself.


I probably could if the dog could stay calm and not struggle, but I don't even have a place where I could do it.


----------



## Irwin (Jul 11, 2021)

We have a fairly big mutt, but he's mostly Black Lab and German Shephard, with some Canaan and Poodle in the mix. He looks like a Canaan Dog:





That's a photo of a Canaan dog, not our dog, but he looks just like that. He was a rescue animal from the animal shelter. He's about nine years old, now, and nearly blind. That hasn't slowed him down, though! He can follow me from the sound of my footsteps and chases me around the yard. I just have to watch him to make sure he doesn't run into a tree.


----------



## Jules (Jul 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> I just have to watch him to make sure he doesn't run into a tree.


Aw, poor puppy.  Beautiful dog.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I probably could if the dog could stay calm and not struggle, but I don't even have a place where I could do it.


Not kidding - outside the back door is a dumb little 3ft x 4ft slab of cement that the managers refer to as "the patio". I could fit one small chair and a tiny table on it and there'd be no room left.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> We have a fairly big mutt, but he's mostly Black Lab and German Shephard, with some Canaan and Poodle in the mix. He looks like a Canaan Dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a handsome dog! Looks alert and intelligent. I'll remember the breed name.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 11, 2021)

Get 2 dogs!  Dogs gotta have a doggie pal to identify with and  to stay centered in their minds.    They keep each other company, which helps ward off boredom, which can lead to gnawing....things(your things).


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2021)

Irwin said:


> We have a fairly big mutt, but he's mostly Black Lab and German Shephard, with some Canaan and Poodle in the mix. He looks like a Canaan Dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a handsome, elegant boy. He looks like canine royalty.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 11, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Get 2 dogs!  Dogs gotta have a doggie pal to identify with and  to stay centered in their minds.    They keep each other company, which helps ward off boredom, which can lead to gnawing....things(your things).


That's not a bad idea. They'd have to be kind of small, tho. I like French Bulldogs. Every one I've met was a good boy.


----------



## Chet (Jul 12, 2021)

Keep the wife. The fact that she actually *asked instead of told* makes her a keeper. Think twice about the dog.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 12, 2021)

Good luck on getting a  dog from  a shelter.
When I started looking after other  old dog passed away,, could  only find large dogs,,pitbull mixes.

I was surprised someone  was re-homing a Boston Terrier on crags list,,missed it  by a few minutes.
Word of mouth  could help you find one that meets  your  ideal dog.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> That's not a bad idea. They'd have to be kind of small, tho. I like French Bulldogs. Every one I've met was a good boy.


Small dogs are a joy, and  are more manageable, IMO.     A good friend of mine runs a small dog rescue, her operation is t_op notch_:
https://www.saveasmalldogrescue.org/


----------



## bingo (Jul 12, 2021)

i  was glad to hear you say...we'll  look at shelters  first..so many need rescue and home..
love is free


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 12, 2021)

I'd love to have a dog again but as always my main concern is what will happen to the pet if I get sick or pass away. 
Also vet bills can be astronomical.
I've had large and small breeds. Little dogs have a longer life span and the tiny ones can be trained to a littler box like a cat which is a help in bad weather.. The smaller ones can be yappy at times. 
A medium size dog would make a great pet for your grandson. 
I groomed all my dogs. I laid a big sheet on my kitchen floor and chopped away. It takes time and a steady hand around the eyes and nose but if you start when they are young it makes it easier. Lots of breaks and treats help.
I hope you find the perfect dog and I'm sure you will make a wonderful pet owner and your grandson will be thrilled.


----------



## Jules (Jul 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I like French Bulldogs.


You’d better have deep pockets, even for one.

During the pandemic people were cleaning out the shelters.  If you don’t rush you may see more animals returned and the type you want.  

I recommend a dachshund.  Mine sounded like a Doberman whenever someone knocked on the door.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 12, 2021)

Irwin said:


> We have a fairly big mutt, but he's mostly Black Lab and German Shephard, with some Canaan and Poodle in the mix. He looks like a Canaan Dog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awwww! Bless your heart.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 12, 2021)

We have the nicest "guest" dog imaginable....the neighbors Beagle.  When they go to work, in the morning, she quickly comes over to our place, and spends the day on our deck.  She seems to like being around people, and is a real pleasure to have around.  If we were ever to consider getting another dog, Beagle would be my first choice.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 12, 2021)

I too have met some very friendly, wonderful beagles,

but I'd probably actually get a mix at a shelter, if I actually could get a dog.

It's definitely a big commitment and time consuming in itself, though, to provide a home for any animal,
so I suggest being certain you want to change your life, before deciding definitely.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 12, 2021)

I love dogs  ... big and small,   and have had all sizes over the years.   
They are just the best companion  @Murrmurr  .. gives   your day an extra purpose.

Go for what you feel is best.  The size depends on living situation of course.  Good luck!


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Chet said:


> Keep the wife. The fact that she actually *asked instead of told* makes her a keeper. Think twice about the dog.


Michelle is a very thoughtful lady. She's good to herself, make no mistake about it, but she knows what a partnership is.
I love this woman with all my heart.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> You’d better have deep pockets, even for one.
> 
> During the pandemic people were cleaning out the shelters.  If you don’t rush you may see more animals returned and the type you want.
> 
> I recommend a dachshund.  Mine sounded like a Doberman whenever someone knocked on the door.


We've thought about a Dachshund (really? that's how it's spelled? Dude! ...oh wow, that'd be a good name).


----------



## Murrmurr (Jul 12, 2021)

Don M. said:


> We have the nicest "guest" dog imaginable....the neighbors Beagle.  When they go to work, in the morning, she quickly comes over to our place, and spends the day on our deck.  She seems to like being around people, and is a real pleasure to have around.  If we were ever to consider getting another dog, Beagle would be my first choice.


I got a beagle mixed with some kind of terrier (Rat, I think) for my kids when my youngest son was about 10. That was an awesome pup. So smart and so loyal, and clean. But I think beagles need a lot of outdoor space, though, and we can't offer that here. If we wait till we get into a house, beagle is in the top 5 on our breed list.

Second thought; might have been the Rat Terrier in that good boy that needed to run around a lot. I should look into that.


----------



## timoc (Jul 12, 2021)

My mate's wife asked him to get her a dog to love and cuddle.
He asked her,"What's wrong with the old dog that you are married to?"


----------

